# Newcomer



## goro_pancake (11 mo ago)

hello! i separated from my husband 7 months ago after being married for 10 years. it all happened out of the blue (for me anyway because apparently he'd been unhappy for months without saying a word about it) so i only just stumbled across this site and i figured why not sign up? apologies for this short intro but hello and i hope to meet or talk to people with their own opinions or advice based on their experiences.


----------



## Angie?or… (Nov 15, 2021)

Welcome!


----------



## goro_pancake (11 mo ago)

Thanks!


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

Communications are often the big issue.

Sometimes you find he WAS communicating his concerns, but in a "language" you did not understand.

there is a pretty good book called The Five Love Languages that explains that messed up process

you mention he has been "unhappy for months". did he elaborate on what he was unhappy with?


----------



## Lotsofheart73 (Oct 13, 2021)

Welcome


----------

